# World Of Furries Facebook page up and running



## Josh & Chloe Rosewolf (Jan 22, 2013)

It's a general hangout on facebook to connect furries from all over the globe, share artwork, stories, advice, fursuiting ideas, websites to buy materials, conventions/events/meet ups, or just having fun.
This page is run by Josh and Chloe Rosewolf


https://www.facebook.com/pages/World-of-Furries/273506292776857?ref=hl


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 22, 2013)

What a charming facebook page! I'm more than positive that this is a fantastic idea and people should like it! ^_^


----------



## Kosdu (Jan 22, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> What a charming facebook page! I'm more than positive that this is a fantastic idea and people should like it! ^_^




Not sure if serious, or trolling....



On topic, erm, I use FA/FaF for all my online socializing, aside from Skype. But this seems nice if you can beat off the trolls.


----------



## Day Coydog (Jan 22, 2013)

All the pictures 0wo (idk wut that face means)


----------



## Josh & Chloe Rosewolf (Jan 22, 2013)

To Toshabi: Aww, thank you! We're just getting started, I'm glad you like it so far. We decided to make it to connect people from around the world and meet new friendly furries, there isn't many around here where we live so we figured it'd be a fun idea to connect the whole globe into it, and make new friends while helping out others at the same time.


----------



## Josh & Chloe Rosewolf (Jan 22, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Not sure if serious, or trolling....
> 
> 
> 
> On topic, erm, I use FA/FaF for all my online socializing, aside from Skype. But this seems nice if you can beat off the trolls.



There are quite a few furries on there already, but yea there will be a Lot of sorting through the trolls and the legitimate fur-loving people lol. We have a FA and SoFurry account, but we haven't gotten many people to chat on there. And it seems that Everyone has a facebook, so we thought it'd be an easier way to communicate with others. It's also a support page for people to share their stories too, if they wish.  never thought of skype to use for it, lol


----------



## Josh & Chloe Rosewolf (Jan 22, 2013)

Day Coydog said:


> All the pictures 0wo (idk wut that face means)


Lol yeah Josh has been going crazy with the silly pictures xD sorry about that. I post fursuiting tutorials and other things I can find that I think that people would like, and advice if anyone asks for it or needs it if I can help. :3


----------



## Aetius (Jan 23, 2013)

Looked at the cover image.

Now I need bleach for my eyes.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 23, 2013)

So the wall picture oozes gay and there are what seems to be two male wolves with their snouts together with burning hearts.
I think I won't join this.

@toshabi: http://thatschurch.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/tumblr_maq77ecMHG1qejf6u.gif


----------



## Tybis (Jan 23, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Not sure if serious, or trolling....



You can bet youre booty hes telling the truth!!!!

psst :v


----------



## Josh & Chloe Rosewolf (Jan 23, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> So the wall picture oozes gay and there are what seems to be two male wolves with their snouts together with burning hearts.
> I think I won't join this.
> 
> @toshabi: http://thatschurch.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/tumblr_maq77ecMHG1qejf6u.gif



Sorry to tell ya, but we just thought it was cool. The wolves are female, and they're roses on our chests that make up our fursona, hence the name Rosewolf. Thanks for your input, though.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 24, 2013)

Some thoughts:

Love the page, good content and I think you're off to a good start. I can see why some would be put off by the cover image and icon, if they don't know what it's about. It does have an LGBTQ feel to it, so that's probably where they're coming from.


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 24, 2013)

OP, if you're going to triple post, you'd better wear a bullet-proof tail. Furfag.

I will not be joining this, as I like having friends.


----------



## Aden (Jan 24, 2013)

Sir, put down the gradient tool and step away from the photoshop


----------



## Josh & Chloe Rosewolf (Jan 24, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Some thoughts:
> 
> Love the page, good content and I think you're off to a good start. I can see why some would be put off by the cover image and icon, if they don't know what it's about. It does have an LGBTQ feel to it, so that's probably where they're coming from.



Alrighty, thanks for the input  I'm kind of saddened that people aren't too keen on the whole rainbow since me & josh loved it, I was just hoping for it to be inviting to others. I guess we can change the background, and we are accepting of gays & things (since we kind of are ourselves haha). Glad you like it, though. :3 ~Chloe


----------



## Josh & Chloe Rosewolf (Jan 24, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> OP, if you're going to triple post, you'd better wear a bullet-proof tail. Furfag.
> 
> I will not be joining this, as I like having friends.



Mmf, triple post? Sorry if that happened, this laptop is old and spazzes out a lot so we don't know if anything posts more than once or anything. Oh well. Sorry you don't want to join in the fun but whatever >_>' hope you have a good life sir. ~Chloe


----------



## Josh & Chloe Rosewolf (Jan 24, 2013)

Aden said:


> Sir, put down the gradient tool and step away from the photoshop




Lol sorry about that, I know everyone's been complaining about the rainbow >.> I guess it is a bit bright with all the red and things -_- I'll see about changing the background soon, hope you'll change your mind about it afterwards then. :] ~Chloe


----------



## Josh & Chloe Rosewolf (Jan 25, 2013)

Changed the cover photo for all who thought the rainbow was a bit of an eyesore, hope you like the new one. ~Josh & Chloe


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 25, 2013)

Josh & Chloe Rosewolf said:


> Alrighty, thanks for the input  I'm kind of saddened that people aren't too keen on the whole rainbow since me & josh loved it, I was just hoping for it to be inviting to others. I guess we can change the background, and we are accepting of gays & things (since we kind of are ourselves haha). Glad you like it, though. :3 ~Chloe




Nothing wrong about LGBTQ in and of itself, but some who are already shy about broadcasting the fact that they're a furry might be even more concerned to do so if they think people will assume that it also makes them gay...it's that sort of deal for some. The other thing to keep in mind is that FAF is pretty much the exact opposite of most furry websites, this seems to be the place where people go to avoid the fluff and hugginess of the other furry forums, so generally things that come off as overly bright and fluffy are going to be criticised here.

I'm more of a person who appreciates balance. Your page is off to a great start, I'd hate to see it be considered a gay/bi furs only page when it's actually for all furs, so I do agree with keeping the look of it kind of neutral. That said, the rainbow is meant to stand for inclusiveness, which I understand, but for many, rainbow simply means "gay."

by all means keep it happy and inviting though. Just not too over the top. Best of luck in your endeavors.


Edit to add: On the bottom right hand side of every post there is a quotation box with a little + sign next to that. If you click that for each person you wish to respond to, and then click "Reply to Thread" at the bottom, you can reply to everyone at once in a single post through the use of "multiquote". That button makes it so that you dont have to respond to each of us individually.


----------



## Josh & Chloe Rosewolf (Jan 25, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Nothing wrong about LGBTQ in and of itself, but some who are already shy about broadcasting the fact that they're a furry might be even more concerned to do so if they think people will assume that it also makes them gay...it's that sort of deal for some. The other thing to keep in mind is that FAF is pretty much the exact opposite of most furry websites, this seems to be the place where people go to avoid the fluff and hugginess of the other furry forums, so generally things that come off as overly bright and fluffy are going to be criticised here.
> 
> I'm more of a person who appreciates balance. Your page is off to a great start, I'd hate to see it be considered a gay/bi furs only page when it's actually for all furs, so I do agree with keeping the look of it kind of neutral. That said, the rainbow is meant to stand for inclusiveness, which I understand, but for many, rainbow simply means "gay."
> 
> ...




Ahh, okay. I see what you mean now, lol. Thanks tons for the info, I hope people like the newer background better and will feel a little more welcomed to it. I'll try and balance it more then  It's not about all the hugginess/fluffy stuff, we're just trying to make friends from all over the world and help others out, I'm wondering how to emphasize that though >.> we'll keep the rainbow down to a minimum until we're more well known for our acceptableness then I guess hehe :3
I don't want to make people feel uncomfortable about being a furry, that's the exact opposite of what we want. I've gotten to shed a light to a few people already about furries so that's been nice, and I'd like to keep the community growing. To anyone who I scared off I apologize, and hope you'll give it another chance sometime. I usually post stuff to help people make fursuits and things for cheap and josh posts funny things/events that are happening, so I hope that'll override the 'gayness' there xD
Again, thank you  I'll make it more balanced for the future, promise. ~Chloe


----------



## Taralack (Jan 26, 2013)

I would suggest linking directly to a submission's page, rather than the image URL. Gives better credit to the artists.


----------



## Josh & Chloe Rosewolf (Jan 27, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> I would suggest linking directly to a submission's page, rather than the image URL. Gives better credit to the artists.



Alrighty! Sorry about that, I'll make sure to post the correct url asap, hope the artist isn't offended Dx I really do love their works  ~Josh and Chloe


----------



## Riyeko (Jan 28, 2013)

Interesting.

I have a lot of stuff on my own FB page that has to do with rescueing animals, the Humane society, etc etc..
Plus I always share the stuff thats funny that has to do with animals.
If you want you can share all the stuff that you want from my page n whatnot that you deem appropriate for your own page.

^_^


----------



## Josh & Chloe Rosewolf (Jan 28, 2013)

Riyeko said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I have a lot of stuff on my own FB page that has to do with rescueing animals, the Humane society, etc etc..
> Plus I always share the stuff thats funny that has to do with animals.
> ...



Sweet! That's really nice of you, may I have a link to your page?  It's nice to hear that people care for the animals, always willing to support that and share your page.  ~Chloe
Woof! *with a big grin & thumbs up.* I'm a big supporter of the Humane society. ~Josh


----------

